# Loosing DHCP lease



## lostxpuser (May 7, 2006)

I have had this problem ever since going Verizon DSL.
Its a XP-pro SP2 system. 

Several times per day I loose all DNS resolution. 
When it happens i have to release/renew the dhcp lease. Sometimes, it does not renew. Communicating by the IP address still works when I have the problem. 

The modem is a westell 6100
I added a linksys router (no difference). 

It had a sis900 network card (on-board). 
Updating the driver made no difference. 

I even put in a different NIC (netgear fa311) and the problem is still the same. 

Can this be anything else other than the desk modem?

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Dhcp
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1000
Date: 5/7/2006
Time: 6:53:22 PM
User: N/A
Computer: 
Description:
Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.1.100 on the Network Card with network address .

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.


Event Type:	Information
Event Source:	BROWSER
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	8033
Date: 5/7/2006
Time: 6:53:22 PM
User: N/A
Computer: 
Description:
The browser has forced an election on network \Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{19AF004F-3393-4354-8991-E4D5FEC0A35C} because a master browser was stopped.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.



Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Dhcp
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1000
Date: 5/7/2006
Time: 6:08:48 PM
User: N/A
Computer: 
Description:
Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.1.100 on the Network Card with network address 000xxxxx.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.



Event Type:	Warning
Event Source:	Dhcp
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1003
Date: 5/7/2006
Time: 6:08:48 PM
User: N/A
Computer: 
Description:
Your computer was not able to renew its address from the network (from the DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 000xxxxx. The following error occurred: 
The semaphore timeout period has expired. . Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from the network address (DHCP) server.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 79 00 00 00 y...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This sounds like a ISP issue, it's not because of DHCP. You need to talk to Verizon.


----------



## lostxpuser (May 7, 2006)

*thanks..*

verizon offered to send another westell 6100 modem. I work at a local Univ and at least one knowledgeable person seems to think I should try to change the modem to a bridge. He seems to think that should help with the 5 minute lease renewal times I get.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can configure the DHCP lease time for the LAN segment in the router. You have no control of the ISP's DHCP lease time no matter how the modem is configured.


----------



## lostxpuser (May 7, 2006)

*Well, I tried another modem - no luck*

Its a different version of the 6100 westell. I tried using it with the existing client and it will not connect. Their install cd for this modem has a problem with registry for the c\windows\system32\macromedia\flash\flash.ocx file. 

But, there ARE indications that somehow windows IS involved-confused. I loose all connectivty except for some IP until a reboot is done..and then it is all fine again for about 24 hours or so. 

This is with the linksys out of the network and just going thorough the dsl modem. It indicates it is setup as a bridge. 

I tried upping the lease time on the modem client to 99 days. It appears thats is what I get

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, May 11, 2006
6:33:46 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, August 18, 2006
6:33:46 AM


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Like I said, this is not a DHCP lease issue. When an IP lease reaches 1/2 the lease time, it is automatically renewed. Millions of machines run this way without any problem.

The fact that you "lose" the lease with or without the router points to some problem with the specific machine, since the DHCP server in one case is the ISP, and the other case the router. Pretty hard to imagine both of them are broken.

I suggest you try this:

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## lostxpuser (May 7, 2006)

*I hope there is another option bc I still have the same prob*

I hope there is another option bc I still have the same prob.
I had no DNS connectivity until I did a release/renew IPCONFIG command. It happened twice in about 3 mins.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There's always a re-install. :smile:


----------



## lostxpuser (May 7, 2006)

*same problem.*

Did that. 

Event Type:	Warning
Event Source:	Dhcp
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1003
Date: 5/16/2006
Time: 7:33:29 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	ATHLON
Description:
Your computer was not able to renew its address from the network (from
the DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 000.
The following error occurred: 
The semaphore timeout period has expired. . Your computer will continue
to try and obtain an address on its own from the network address (DHCP)
server.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 79 00 00 00 y... 

Event Type:	Warning
Event Source:	Dhcp
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1003
Date: 5/16/2006
Time: 6:21:39 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	ATHLON
Description:
Your computer was not able to renew its address from the network (from
the DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 000 .
The following error occurred: 
The semaphore timeout period has expired. . Your computer will continue
to try and obtain an address on its own from the network address (DHCP)
server.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This error is simply that your computer can't contact the DHCP server. If you've done a total re-install, and all the drivers are correct, there are a couple of possibilities.

Defective cable.
Defective NIC.
Defective port on router.
Problem with the DHCP server.
If you get disconnected while connected to either the router or the modem directly, I'd be looking real close at the cable and the NIC at this point.


----------



## lostxpuser (May 7, 2006)

johnwill said:


> This error is simply that your computer can't contact the DHCP server. If you've done a total re-install, and all the drivers are correct, there are a couple of possibilities.
> 
> Defective cable.
> Defective NIC.
> ...



Well, since another NIC was installed in the machine about 2 weeks ago and it did the same, I guess it can only be the modem to nic cable or the connection to the modem from the wallplate. Fun.


----------



## stepher (May 28, 2006)

I don't know if this will help....I have an M810LR with Athlon 1400 and a SIS900 onboard LAN. I'm tied into a D-Link DI-624 router that goes to a Comcast cable modem for my broadband. I had similar problems to what you described about actually getting a connection. 

When ever I tried repair on the LAN connection (from control panel), the activity would time out and say it had problems with Renewing the IP address. I also put in a NIC thinking it might be the onboard LAN. It wouldn't work either, at least, initially.

A friend of mine (frustrated with some of his own networking problems) suggested I do a Release/Renew on the router. Lo and Behold, the NIC card came up like a dream.

So, I went back to the onboard LAN, but no help. Then I went into the configuration for the on board LAN and went thru the speed selections from Auto to 100BaseT (half-and full-duplex) to 10BaseT (Half- and full-duplex). What I found was that the onboard LAN would work at 10BaseT, but not at 100BaseT (NIC worked at all speeds).

I'm still trying to figure this one out. Have gotten minimal response from the mobo mfg. In my particular case, I plan to use this sytem as a server out thru the cable modem and the 10BaseT does fine (my broadband won't work any faster than 10BaseT). I'll use the NIC's bandwidth to talk to the router which then is connected to 3 other computers and a network printer.

Hope this helps a bit. Otherwise, good luck....


----------

